# Pico and iPower v1.03 firmware



## Nailedit77 (5/11/16)

http://www.eleafworld.com/softwares-for-istick-power/

http://www.eleafworld.com/softwares-for-istick-pico/

Softwares for iStick Power
Firmware V1.03 features four switchable display interfaces: Puff interface, Second interface, Voltage interface and simplified interface, allowing you to know your total puffs and total vaping seconds as well as to choose the interface you are most accustomed to. Also the preheat function is added.







Softwares for iStick Pico
Firmware V1.03 features four switchable display interfaces: Puff interface, Second interface, Voltage interface and simplified interface, allowing you to know your total puffs and total vaping seconds as well as to choose the interface you are most accustomed to. Also the preheat function is added.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 2


----------



## daniel craig (5/11/16)

Just did the update now, the pre heat works great on the Pico.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/16)

Yay! The voltage display is back


----------

